
Effects of Pervasive Encryption on Operators - okket
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8404
======
vardump
So the same operators are now complaining about encryption that didn't
consider the consequences of MiTM modifying the traffic, like adding elements
on HTML pages or altering DNS NXDOMAIN to redirect to an advertisement portal?

Too late now. Encryption is here to stay.

[http://www.icsi.berkeley.edu/pubs/networking/redirectingdnsf...](http://www.icsi.berkeley.edu/pubs/networking/redirectingdnsforads11.pdf)

[https://www.wired.com/2014/11/att-hits-pause-privacy-
busting...](https://www.wired.com/2014/11/att-hits-pause-privacy-busting-
perma-cookie-test/)

[https://www.infoworld.com/article/2925839/net-
neutrality/cod...](https://www.infoworld.com/article/2925839/net-
neutrality/code-injection-new-low-isps.html)

------
jarfil
This is funny... if operators are crying now, I can just imagine what will
happen with quantum based communications, where you can't even _look_ at the
data without corrupting it!

~~~
blitmap
Wasn't there some famous short story about a planet whose inhabitants jammed
all frequencies as the final evolution of warfare? If quantum entanglement is
the answer, others will work to just make communication impossible (if it
can't be observed).

